# Acid bottle - large



## bushdigger (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey everyone, got a question about a buy, a "friend" offered me a acid bottle in it's 
 original wood box, it stands about 24" tall, can't tell if it's pontiled or not or if there's
 any embossing on it , large mouth with large sloping collar, the box is in awsome shape, he's looking for $350, I know he'll take $300. Any help out there?[:-]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Bushdigger,
 Welcome (if you have never been welcomed before). Any chance that you have a picture of the bottle? That might help.

 I will be the first to admit that I am not an expert in many things. However, even the $300 sounds like a lot to me. Three hundred would buy some of the best bottles out there for my collection. I would spend that much only on premier stuff. Many bottles are worth more. Some are worth a ton more. BUT most are not. A picture might really help there.


----------



## onabininger (Mar 16, 2009)

I will add a " welcome to the forum",too! and also agree with Blobbottlebob..The box would have to have great redeeming characteristics because to many bottle people(like me) that wood would just get in the way, and you  couldnt appreciate the bottle.. Also, you definately can  find a large aqua demijohn for $25-200..... which is all that you would have if the box was removed...W.


----------



## bushdigger (Mar 17, 2009)

Here are some pics of that acid bottle/box. the embossing on the collar reads W.T. & CO. 23


----------



## bushdigger (Mar 18, 2009)

oops


----------



## bushdigger (Mar 18, 2009)

here's the whole box


----------



## bushdigger (Mar 18, 2009)

more


----------



## bushdigger (Mar 18, 2009)

big mouth


----------



## bushdigger (Mar 18, 2009)

embossing on the box


----------



## bushdigger (Mar 18, 2009)

the box reads batterie acid, just does't show that well, it came from a boat yard


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 18, 2009)

these boxed carboys were pretty common for chemical transport and are still used for certain chemicals. $300 seems quite high.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 18, 2009)

great for saving change..................

 only problem is, their too darn heavy to move when they get filled up!

 we see them at flea markets around here........  $20 - $50 depending.........

 jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 18, 2009)

The W.T.Co looks like Whiteall Tatum & co, making it a  Jersey 'boy.. if that has any impact on this topic whatsoever.. I think it's pretty cool, I'd keep wine in it.. wouldn't pay more than $50, though..


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 19, 2009)

W.T.CO.................Whitall Tatum Company, Millville, New Jersey (1901-1938). 
 W.T.& CO...........Whitall Tatum & Company, Millville, New Jersey (1857-1901).  The &  in the embossing makes a difference Tom! To bad it's not a BIM. You would have to build some bigger shelves for them bad boys....[] Jim


----------

